# Reemplazo de Integrado Amplificador 5001H



## AJMR2 (Feb 25, 2014)

Buenas, Quisiera que me ayuden a encontrar este reemplazo.
Tengo un estéreo sony xplod cdx-g1050U. Se quemo el integrado amplificador.
Es de la linea ST... luego siguen unas letras que no se distinguen bien porque esta dañado, creo que dice "PURE" o "PORE" y sigue con 5001H. Alguno de ustedes quizás conozca algún reemplazo y pueda ser de gran ayuda para mi.

Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda ...


----------



## aabc98 (Feb 18, 2015)

realizo reparaciones de equipos de audio y video en los cabos B.C.S. Mexico tenia la misma duda del reemplazo de este IC en los estereos sony particularmente me toco en el dsx-a40ui un estereo de solo usb y aux. en mi caso lo reemplaze a prueba y error con un IC tambien retirado de otro autoestereo sony TA8272H  que se describe como un circuito salida BTL de 43Wx4 espero esta informacion sea util para otros reparadores, funciona a la perfeccion con una salida de audio muy limpio y potente, asi que sin miedo puede reemplazarlo por este modelo asi como el IC KKZ11 de toshiba puede ser facilmente reemplazado por un PAL007  de pioneer, 100% probados ambos reemplazos

suerte!!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2015)

De echo En lugar del Pal007 se puede colocar el TDA7560. Seguramente son los mismo pero fabricados con esa nomenclatura especialmente para ellos.


----------



## aabc98 (Feb 18, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> De echo En lugar del Pal007 se puede colocar el TDA7560. Seguramente son los mismo pero fabricados con esa nomenclatura especialmente para ellos.a


 
entre otros, el hecho de sugerir los modelos antes mencionados es util para quienes tienen equipos de uso o dañados para piezas, y poder retirarlas de ahi asi te ahorras el viaje a la electronica y claro el costo de la parte.


----------



## spike (Nov 20, 2015)

yo hoy probe el reemplazo que dice aabc98 y me anduvo perfecto!


----------



## piojo (Jul 26, 2018)

hola me llego un estereo sony cdx-g1150U  muerto, aparentemente por lo que comento el dueño deduje que le fueron 12 volt por una de la salidas de audio , al retirar el ic de salida audio PURE5001H el equipo  encendió y logra probarlo en todas sus funciones por la salida de audio aux ( rca ) investigando encontré que se podia reemplazar por el ta8272H , cambié el integrado enciende y nada de audio, tampoco corto o consumos altos ,ningún componente calienta , la consulta amigos es si hay que desligar algún pin del ic osea el mute o alguna otra , les agradecería mucho vuestra ayuda saludos !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2018)

Verificaste que le llegue señal por 11 , 12 , 14 y 15 , o probaste inyectarle señal por ahí ?

Voltaje en 4 STBY y 22 MUTE ?

*TA8272H *


----------



## piojo (Jul 27, 2018)

buen día 2m gracias , medí audio de entrada y le llega señal a las cuatro entradas con volumen al maximo 200 y pico milivolts de audio  ,  pero en pin 4 STBY  hay 0 volt  mirando la hoja de datos necesita 3volt para arrancar pude ser ?? y en el 22 MUTE mido 0,65 volt   en otros pines no hay tensión solo en los dos vcc 13,5 volt , de antemano gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2018)

Si no hay la tensión especificada en la hoja de datos no se  habilitan las salidas


----------



## piojo (Jul 27, 2018)

si si  pero tengo que encontrar la falla ,si es de conmutación o podría ser el ci regulador que no envíe el voltaje ,  ahí me baje el eléctrico  vamos a ver si puedo solucionar  , si algún amigo le tocó reparar algo similar y puede aportar un dato sera bienvenido


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2018)

Asegurate que los pines mute y std-by tenga las tensiones adecuadas, eso habilita las salidas, si no esta dañado, en cada salida midiendo a masa tenes que tener la mitad de la fuente son 8 amplificadores y  cada uno de ellos debe tener VCC/2 si alguno no los tuviera o tuvera 12V esta dañado.
Te lo comento como experiencia hemos cambiado infinidad de esos integrados


----------



## piojo (Jul 27, 2018)

gracias buen dato  !!!


----------

